# FESTO SPS und Ventilinseln



## SlaveMaster (17 März 2011)

Einen schönen guten Morgen,

ich beschäftige mich gerade mit einigen Produktionsanlagen im Rahmen einer Bachelorarbeit und bin auf Verpackungsmaschinen 
gestoßen die FESTO Steuerungen beinhalten. Thema meines Projekts ist Datensicherung der Produktionsanlagen und von daher 
muss ich auf den Maschinencode zugreifen (falls möglich) und sichern.
Leider hat der Betrieb, bei dem ich tätig bin, den Kontakt (Konflikt) zu dem Hersteller der Verpackungsmaschinen verloren und der 
Wiederaufbau des Kontakts ist mir nicht möglich.

Von dem Hersteller sind dürftige Dokumentationen vorhanden.
Aus diesen kann ich keine eindeutige Bezeichnung/Modell-Nr. der FESTO-Steuerungen erhalten.

Ich kenne mich mit FESTO Steuerungen nicht aus und Onkel-Google konnte mir auch nicht weiter helfen. 
Auf den Steuerungen selbst konnte ich auch keine Modell-Nr./Bezeichnung endtecken  was ich sehr komisch fand.

Vielleicht könnt Ihr ja, mit den mir gegebenen Daten die ich aus den Schaltplänen und Dokumentationen erhalten habe, 
weiter helfen. Mir scheint es, das die Modellbezeichnung nicht in den Schaltplänen/Dokumentationen abgebildet ist.


Festo 202 C Ventilinsel -programmierbar --> SPS, Feldbusandbindung, Schutzart IP65
Festo SF3 - ASI-Master VISF - 03 --> (siehe 1)
Habe noch ein paar Fotos erstellt (siehe Anhang) ich hoffe ich habe die richtigen Module abgebildet.

Gruß

Vitali


----------



## Tommi (17 März 2011)

Hallo,

einfach mal bei Festo anrufen. 

http://www.festo.com/cms/de_de/1627.htm

Wieso haben die (Harting) denn den Kontakt zu 
Festo verloren? Oder geht es um den Anlagenhersteller?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## SlaveMaster (17 März 2011)

@Tommi: 
Danke für die Antwort. 
Der Kontakt zum Hersteller der Verpackungsmaschine ist verloren und nicht zu FESTO . 
Sorry ist zweideutig formuliert in meinem Satz. Habe mich auch bei FESTO telefonisch gemeldet. 
"*Hier noch mal großes Lob an FESTO-Service. TOP-Service hat mir auf anhieb helfen können*"

In den Verpackungsmaschinen sind Ventilinseln von FESTO verbaut, die ein integriertes Steuerungs-Modul beinhalten. 
Die SPS der oben genannten Ventilinseln können mit der Software "FST 200" und einem speziellen Kabel 
"Rundstecker - RS232" ausgelesen werden. Beides zusammen kostet ca. 800€. Stolzer Preis!

Nun frage ich euch ob es da nicht eine alternative zu diesem Programm gibt. 
Leider konnte mir die Servicekraft von FESTO dazu keine Auskunft geben 

Gruß

Vitali


----------



## mike_roh_soft (17 März 2011)

Hi,
also die Firma in der die Anlage steht sollte schon die Software und das Kabel haben. Was machen die denn wenn es eine Störung oder Änderungen an der Anlage gibt! Kontakt zum Hersteller haben die ja auch nicht mehr... (warum eigentlich?)

Wenn du keine Alternative findest, dann solltest du deinen Betreuer ansprechen damit er die fehlenden Komponenten besorgt! Da brauchst du kein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben, dass es wegen deiner Bachelorarbeit zu 800Euro kommt es sei denn die brauchen tatsächlich nieeeeemals das Zeug.
Dann solltest du die Steuerungen in deiner Arbeit einfach außen vorlassen 

Das kannst du mit deinem Betreuer absprechen!

Gruß Mike


----------



## SlaveMaster (17 März 2011)

@mike_roh_soft:


> also die Firma in der die Anlage steht sollte schon die Software und das Kabel haben.
> Was machen die denn wenn es eine Störung oder Änderungen an der Anlage gibt!
> Kontakt zum Hersteller haben die ja auch nicht mehr... (warum eigentlich?)


Genau das ist bestandteil meines Projekts. Datensicherungskonzept erstellen, 
Daten der Produktionsanlagen sammeln, Wege/Mittel zur Datensicherung festlegen/finden und eine Kostenrechnung erstellen. 
FESTO Steuerungen sind im Betrieb rar. Hauptsächlich S5 und S7. 
Es ist ein Konflikt zwischen Betrieb und Hersteller entstanden worin ich nicht involviert bin und 
somit ist im Betrieb ein Leck in sachen Datensicherung entstanden.

@mike_roh_soft:


> es sei denn die brauchen tatsächlich nieeeeemals das Zeug.


Software und Kabel können nur zum ein- und auslesen der FESTO Steuerung verwendet werden 
(laut Servicekraft von FESTO).
Es sind insgesamt 8 Geräte die einmalig ausgelesen werden und dann nur noch nach Bedarf: 
z.B.: wenn die FESTO kaputt geht o.ä.. Wie oft geht schon eine SPS-Steuerung von FESTO oder Siemens kaputt???
Wenn ich mir den Kosten-Nutzen-Faktor anschaue, dann liegt dieser ziemlich hoch bei 800€.
Daher möchte ich gerne informieren ob es da nicht eine alternative gibt wie bei Siemens 
--> "BUDdy for S7-PLCs" oder "ACCON-S7-BACKUP"

Gruß

Vitali


----------



## mike_roh_soft (17 März 2011)

SlaveMaster schrieb:


> @mike_roh_soft:
> 
> Wenn ich mir den Kosten-Nutzen-Faktor anschaue, dann liegt dieser ziemlich hoch bei 800€.



Stelle dir mal vor wenn morgen die Festo-Steuerung kaputt geht und ihr heute noch überlegt und entschieden habt keine Software und Kabel zu kaufen, was dann wohl Kosten und Nutzen ist?
Ich weiß ja nicht was auf der Anlage produziert wird aber 800Euro bei einem Stillstand sind vergleichweise NICHTS!
Das ist eher Fahrlässig so zu produzieren!

Nix für ungut.. du bist ja auf dem besten Wege das zu berichtigen!
Wofür du allerdings wahrscheinlich noch nicht so das Gefühl hast sind Kosten/Preise in der Industrie... 
Für jeden S7-Adapter musst du zwischen 500-1000Euro hinlegen.

Gruß Mike


----------



## Sockenralf (17 März 2011)

Hallo,


SlaveMaster schrieb:


> ...
> Wie oft geht schon eine SPS-Steuerung von FESTO oder Siemens kaputt???


 

Selten, aber es kommt vor.

UND DANN IST DAS GESCHREI GROSS!!!!!!!!!!!


MfG


----------



## SlaveMaster (17 März 2011)

mike_roh_soft schrieb:


> Wofür du allerdings wahrscheinlich noch nicht so das Gefühl hast sind Kosten/Preise in der Industrie...


 
Damit, gestehe ich, habe ich noch keine großen Erfahrungen gesammelt.
Dennoch möchte ich Alternativen abwegen (falls vorhanden und wonach
ich sicherlich gefragt werde) bevor ich mit dem Erst-Besten-Vorschlag zu
meinem Betreuer laufe.
Wenn es keine Alternativen gibt dann habe ich wenigstens eine Lösung.

Aber wo ihr Recht habt, habt ihr Recht.

Nun, kennt jemand Alternativen zu der Software "FST 200" bzw. BACKUP-Tools für FESTO Steuerungen?

Habe soeben das Freeware Tool CoDeSys gefunden. 
(scheint auch nicht alles von FESTO zu unterstützen)

Gruß Vitali


----------



## Tommi (17 März 2011)

SlaveMaster schrieb:


> "ACCON-S7-BACKUP"


 
Hallo Vitali,

Also ich glaube, die Steuerung von Festo ist nicht so verbreitet,
dass es sich für Firmen wie Delatalogic, die ACCON... herstellen,
lohnt, da Produkte anzubieten.
Frag bei der Firma Deltalogic doch mal nach, die kennen sich bestimmt in der "Szene" aus. Da sind auch einige Kollegen hier im Forum.
Vielleicht auch noch bei der Firma 3S, die stellen Codesys her.


Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 März 2011)

Vielleicht besteht die Möglichkeit hier im Forum, eine suchanfrage zu
starten und somit jemanden ausfindig zu machen der diese Steuerung
beherscht, mit der entsprechende Hard und Software und als Dienstleistung 
eine Datensicherung macht. Vlt macht das sogar der Festo Vetrieb in 
Bielefeld, ich gehe mal davon aus das Harting ein guter Kunde von Festo
ist und das dann sogar kostenlos durchführt.


----------



## rheumakay (18 März 2011)

Hallo Vitali,
vielleicht kann ich dir weiter helfen...
hate vor kurzem auch mit einer älteren FESTO-SPS (SF50) zu tun.
Programmiert wurde das ganze mit Step5.
Das Verbindungskabel ist bei mir ein AKTIVER TTY-Schnittstellenwandler, da ich kein Siemens PG habe.

Ansprechpartner dafür war:
Festo AG & Co. KG
Rüdiger Bardo
Abteilung  DE-SKR
Produktbetreuung
Ruiter Straße 82
73734  Esslingen
Deutschland
Telefon +49(711)347-4263
Telefax  +49(711)347-2995

Vielleicht fragst du dort mal weiter


----------



## rheumakay (18 März 2011)

..anbei ein Screenshot der SF50 SPS ..


----------



## SlaveMaster (18 März 2011)

Guten Morgen an alle,



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...der diese Steuerung
> beherscht, mit der entsprechende Hard und Software und als Dienstleistung
> eine Datensicherung macht.


 
Einen Dienstleister für Datensicherung sollte es nicht sein. 
Die Datensicherung muss hier im Betrieb intern geschehen. 
(Jeder Produktionsmeister ist für seine Abteilung --> Einstellberichte/-programme 
zuständig und ein E-Technik Meister für jede Abteilung der sich um Hard- u. Software, 
Maschinencode usw. kümmert)

Ich versuche mit den oben genannten Firmen und Ansprechpartnern Kontakt aufzunehmen 
und poste dann hier den "Erfolg".

Gruß Vitali


----------

